# Career Decision



## blinkme323 (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys, I could really use some help with this decision. I currently work for a large mutual fund company and enjoy the company and the people there. The problem is the company is very far from my home (28 miles) and it's not in my field of study (I have a degree in computer science and I'm working as a mutual fund analyst). I was recently offered a job much closer to home that will put me back in IT, this job will also pay me slightly more. 

The sticking point is that I've become fairly comfortable at my current place of work and I'd be moving from a very large company to a fairly small one where I would be the only IT guy, which is a lot of pressure in of itself. My offical title would be "IT Manager" and I'd be performing basic duties such as monitoring the server, the active directory, and support issues. I'm a little nervous about being THE guy, but at the same time I want to get back into IT. I'm really torn over this, and help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

touch decision for you to make. ask yourself about your prospect for promotion at the mutual fund company.

then if you ever want to get into the it field, you need the experience and you need to stay current. 

good luck


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

blinkme323,

There are pros and cons to small versus large companies. Large companies tend to be very structured and roles tend to be broken down into a management structure where things move slower and tasks/job descriptions along with expectations are more clearly defined. It can be a more safe enviroment where things move slowly - projects are managed in detail and you can expect to attend lots of meetings. Small businesses tend to be less formal and structured. Often you're reporting directly to the owner or some senior manager. Without a large IT staff - there's more pressure on you to make quick decisions, do most of the support work alone, implement things quickly without a format project structure. In THIS environment - you can quickly become either a hero or a failure, depending on the demands and complexity of the IT environment. If you know your stuff and can work well with those you report to - small business environments can be great. Large businesses tend to offer more safety and security initially, but advacement can be slow.

Assuming you're leaning towards the small business IT Manager position, you really need to get to know the people you're potentially going to be working with, the technical enviroment and the expectations they have of you. I would ask LOTS of detailed questions about the technical environment, the expectations of someone in your role and a history of who had this job before you - how they did, why they left, etc. Don't take one a technical environment that you don't feel you can handle. Know what you're getting into as there's going to be LOTS of pressure on you to quickly master the environment and manage it. Be leary if they "trash" the guy before you - as this could be a bad sign. Some business owners are all about high-tech and will spend $$$ on the latest & greatest technology where others see computers/software as a necessary evil and will not be willing to invest much on IT. Look at the PCs, Servers, software and hardware the company is using as this can tell you much about their willingness to invest in IT. The best way to thrive in this enviroment is to not only quickly master the existing environment, but to find ways to improve and streamline the IT operation. Someone who actively looks for, sells and implements IT solutions that streamline the business will be seen as a hero in this enviroment.

The corporate enviroment is safer than a small business. The expectations aren't as great and your role is likely more clearly defined. On the downside, advancement is slow and getting anything done involves long, boring meetings where nothing seems to get accomplished. There's also more politics and personalities to deal with in a large corporate IT environment. You'll run into a lot of folks who are more interested in protecting their place on the "food chain" than they are in actually getting things done. Advantages to this large environment is that there's more structure, more clearly defined roles & objectives where you're not placed in the "hot-seat" to quickly make decisions or implement technology without a lot of contemplation & planning.

Again, if you're leaning towards the small business IT position - you need to get to know the folks you'll be working for and the folks you'll be working with. Make sure you're up to the task and have clearly defined expectations before you jump into such a role.

- John


----------



## blinkme323 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the great answer John. You actually hit on my number one fear about jumping to this new company, which is the comfort factor. I've come to be very comfortable at my current place of work and have made some great aquaintences. However, like you said, advancement moves at a snails pace and that's assuming that I can even get into the IT department here.

I actually had the good fortune of shadowing the person that I would be replacing at the other company -- he was very good and held in very high regard at the company. It did seem like a high pressure position, as he was the go to guy for any tech related issues.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

blinkme323,

Question - why did the previous IT guy leave? What is HIS impression of this company and the people who own/run it? Providing he did his job well and was respected - do you feel like you can handle this position?

Corporate positions DO tend to make us comfortable and complacent. The downside is that we often become stagnate and don’t grow and learn new technology. With downsizing, consolidation and outsourcing - corporate jobs tend to be less safe than small business positions these days.

My advice would be; if you feel you can handle this job - go for it!.

- John


----------



## blinkme323 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice. I think I'm going to go for it and see what happens. It's re-assuring to know that I have some good resources on this site if I need them. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you choose to leave your corrent employer you'll want to be very certian to leave with good rapport. DON'T BURN BRIDGES! Have a good sit down with your boss and explain why it is you're planning to make the move. The better experience you have leaving the better chance you'll have if you want to return. They may even make some sort of concession in order to keep you!

My girlfriend's job is about 24 miles one-way from where we live and the rising gas prices are really starting to hurt her. She was planning to quit and find employment through a temp service that would give her work near where we live. She sat down with her boss and explained the situation. Her boss couldn't give her a raise to keep her, but authorized INSANE overtime hours which would add almost $200/week to her checks. Another proposal was to do a 4-by-10 schedule so there'd be less driving necessary. You never know what will happen if you just try talking with those who can make things better for you.


----------



## Lawrence7591 (Jun 13, 2008)

Maybe you can help me as well. My girlfriend lives in Vienna (LDRs are difficult) but there might be a silver lining on the horizon. She found this job offer for a  PHP Developer for marketing agency in Vienna and I'm considering applying there. I just wanted to ask if anyone of you has ever worked in that particular field or has even heard of the company before? Thank you very much in advance for the information.


----------



## Garryson01 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I am "The IT guy" for a fairly small company under the umbrella of a multinational corporation. The previous guy got bored of the job simply because he was over qualified. 

When they started looking for his replacement, they wanted someone young and inexperienced who they could train up to an experienced network administrator. You do have to be careful with small businesses. It can be difficult to get them to spend money. My boss has recently decided to update the ram to 1gb in all the machines on site to make them last another year rather than invest in new up to date PC's.

Working in a small business is fun and the politics are not really there. Mainly because, people in a small business, have usually been there for years and get on with the majority of people. Of course there are people who moan about other people behind their backs but you just have to let it go over your head and get on with your work.

If IT is definately where you want to go then you've really got no choice but to take this role. With 5 years experience under your belt running a network all by yourself, you would not be struggling to find a new employer with a more lucrative and rewarding position.

I've been working here for 3 months now and honestly, it was one of the best decisions i've ever made. I have learnt so much over the last 3 months, a lot more than I ever would have learnt working as part of a big team!


----------



## blinkme323 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks again for the advice guys. I've now been working in my position for a month now and I've learned more in a month than I did in the two years since I graduated college. There have been some bumps along the way and the job can be pretty demanding at times, but it has still be a great experience.


----------

